# bark collar on ipo dog



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

will using a bark collar when my pup is in a crate effect her bark and hold or would it be fine to use.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Totally different context. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

Cool thats what i figured, never hurts to ask thanks


----------

